# Gun



## Neal (Jun 10, 2010)

So, I've decided to exercise my right to bear arms. I've never owned a gun in my life so I really don't know where to start. 
 
I was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a book or something for people who don't have any idea. I know how to operate and handle a gun. I'm looking for information on different types of guns like what the difference is between a 12 gauge and 20 gauge shotgun, maintenance / cleaning, and other stuff I would need to know before I go out and buy one. 

My intent is for recreational shooting, hunting, and of course protection and I'm thinking a 9mm and shotgun of some type is what I want.

Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Itort (Jun 10, 2010)

I would suggest a Remington 870 shotgun in 12 gauge and forget the 9mm unless you have carry for work. A pump shotgun is very good for home protection (the sound alone of a pump racking up is very intiminating). I would suggest you take a gun safety course through a hunting or gun club.


----------



## Neal (Jun 10, 2010)

Itort said:


> I would suggest you take a gun safety course through a hunting or gun club.



Definatley, I'm still a ways off from making a purchase but a safety course is a top priority especially with little children in my house.


----------



## CGKeith (Jun 10, 2010)

The Remington 870 is a great gun. 

Another good option is the Mossberg 500. You can usually find them on sale with 2 barrels, a short one for home protection and a long one that can be used for hunting. 

Around here Big 5 sporting goods has them on sale about every other month and I believe ****'s does as well.

If you want to get a handgun I would recommend starting with a revolver. A .38 special would be fine or .357, since you can shoot .38 special in it as well (much cheaper). 

Simple operation, less chance of something going wrong. 

Check in your area for any "gun clubs" or "indoor shooting ranges" that might allow you to rent/try different guns to see what you are comfortable with before you buy.
They could also be a good resource for the safety instruction as well.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 10, 2010)

I have two air soft guns. Do they count?


----------



## Riperoo (Jun 10, 2010)

Shotguns are a great thing to have, my issue with the shotgun, for home defense, and having to be concerned with keeping it under lock and key, a pistol is a lot easier to securely lock close at hand, say a drawer by your bed with a nice finger operated combo lock, you can have a sidearm out in a matter of seconds, with a shotgun, depending on how you secure it, get it out of a gun safe, or grab a key and unlock a trigger lock. All a lot slower than reaching in a drawer and key in a combo on a pistol safe and pulling your postol. I am talking about something like this. 

http://sportys.com/MensCollection/product/7516

Something to consider if indeed this is for home security and you need to keep it secure from children. The Glock 9mm is a really nice gun, and if you are looking for a revolver, something in a 38 speacial, so you can shoot both 357 rounds, and do you range work with 38's to save some money is a real nice choice. Take a look around at the forums out there, you will get tons of good advice and def hit your local gun shop, look around a little till you find one you really feel comfortable at and start asking questions. I have found that the good shops out there will go out of there way to help out a greenhorn. They know that helping to grow the sport and educate people helps everyone involved, that being said, there are some gun shops that don't share that philospphy, so you need to look around a little.



CGKeith said:


> Sorry CGKeith, didn't see you suggested the 357 already. Great minds think alike!!


----------



## chairman (Jun 10, 2010)

For a literature choice, pick up a couple back issues of some shooting magazines at the local library. Depending on what market they cater to, they are likely to contain a wide variety of gun safety tips, product reviews, etc.

A 12 gauge shotgun has a larger diameter bore than a 16 or 20 gauge. So, it'll fire larger slugs or a larger volume of shot, depending on which ammo you're using. The 12 will also have a bigger kick. The Remington and Mossberg listed above are both great choices. If you're going for a home defense shotgun I would recommend a short barrel- easier to navigate your hallways with. If you want a hunting shotgun go for the longest barrel you can get and get one that a choke tube can be installed on, they're better for hunting with that way.

A .357 is a great multi-function gun. You can shoot .38 with it for cheap practice, and load it up with .357 for self defense. They are also more accurate and reliable than any autoloader will be. That said, you really should get a 1911 chambered in .45. They're among the most accurate, most realiable pistols out there. And when it comes to aftermarket parts/service, they beat their competition hands down.

And airsoft guns are actually a great investment for shooters. Most of the mistakes people make that cause them to be inaccurate can be resolved practicing with an airsoft. I used to practice in my living room back when I didn't have a wife to yell at me for it...


----------



## Laura (Jun 10, 2010)

Shotgun.. the sound of racking the rounds are enough to stop people.. and its big and feels secure to hold.. you dont have to aim perfectly to do damage.. 
Take the Hunter Safety Course.. even if you dont hunt..


----------



## Neal (Jun 10, 2010)

Alright, my next question should give you an indication of how clueless I am with types of guns. I assume that a .357 or .45 is the measurement of the bullet it shoots? lol, that's what I'm trying to learn more about. Also the Remington 870 or Mossberg 500 is the number like a model number or does it refer to the amount of power the gun has or something else?

Thanks for the information everyone, again I'm atleast a year or so off from purchasing a gun I'm just trying to find a good place to start.


----------



## Itort (Jun 10, 2010)

.357 or .45 is the caliber of the round measured in inches (decimal) therefore say .45 has a diameter just under a half inch. Now 9mm is the same idea but measured in metric. Now when people speak of using .38 Special or .38 in a .357 (this is the actual caliber of the round) this is so because the length of the .357 cartridge and cylinder of revolver is the same while the length of .38 Special and .38 is shorter. Now because of this fact, you cannot use a .357 cartridge in a .38 or .38 Special revolver. When speaking of gauge in shotguns they speaking the weight of a lead sphere fitting into the shotgun barrel, i.e 12 gauge would weigh .12 pound and 20 gauge would weigh .20 pound. Remington 870 and Mossberg 500 are model number shotguns (these are both excellant, time proven shotguns). I hope this is not to confusing and I want to emphasis the need for training.


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2010)

SWAT magazine. Its not for cops, its for self defense minded people. Way better than any other magazine out there with an emphasis on training, proper mindset, legal issues, and quality equipment.

I would find a good school near you and take a bunch of classes using their guns or rentals or one borrowed from a friend, BEFORE you buy your own. This way you won't have to buy six as you learn new things and develop preferences. 

Aren't you in AZ? Gunsite is one of the best if not THE best training facilities in the world. I highly recommend them.

If you take classes first you will probably end up with a Glock, usually a model 19 or 23, pistol and either a Remington 870 or a Mossberg 590AI shotgun.

That will have you covered for two shooting platforms. Now we have to discuss a CQB rifle and a precision rifle...

Whole 'nuther two cans 'o worms...

In all seriousness, you are going about this in the right way. Training and education FIRST, then the hardware. Excellent job "Grasshoppa"!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 10, 2010)

Check it out! Back in the 80s and into the 90s, I had a Mossberg Riot shotgun, Uzi 9mm, AK-47 and a Glock 9mm. Some piece-of-sh** a**hole broke into my house and stole them plus 2 TVs, a VCR and a coupla other things...and ALL I could think of was what woulda happened if I came home and got blasted with my own weapons...I have 32 years martial arts experience and I NO longer own ANY firearms (since 1993)...I figure if someone breaks in and I'm home, they're out on a stretcher or a bag...food-for-thought!


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2010)

That reminds me...

Buy a safe BEFORE you buy your gun. You can get a medium sized one, decent quality delivered and installed for around $800-1000.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 10, 2010)

Man you all sound like a violent bunch.  J/K


----------



## Angi (Jun 10, 2010)

HaHa Yvonne I was going to say that I started my boys with airsoft guns. I hurts less when they shoot each other. My youngest son has two friends,( brothers) age 10 & 12 that were brought home by the sheriff for rabbit hunting with there pellet guns. I guess our HOA doesn't allow that.
My husband just took my 16 year old to the shooting range. The just shot pistols. He had a blast.


----------

